

Crowdfunding video games - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/node/21562213

======
padobson
_Not all are successful, and some observers worry about what might happen when
a fan-funded game flops._

This is the great thing about crowdsourcing - if the game sucks, you've
probably invested less into the game than if you had bought one you were less
interested in. So when the invevitable flop happens, most of the contributors
are just going to shrug their shoulders over their $8-$15 and move on to
another game.

